# Whitewater park signage help



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

They need some stick figures of tubers or swimmers getting worked in holes as well as a stick figure getting foot entrapped. Something with ropes and objects on opposite sides of a rock would be good too. 

Maybe a hypothermic stick figure along with some tips for warming up too.


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

What the what? My parents live near Wichita and I had no idea this had been built (Thanksgiving just got a lot more promising). Can you direct me to any links that provide more info. (location, beta, flows)?


----------



## gwheyduke (Jul 3, 2008)

Not a sign but some good language from when Clear Creek was closed earlier this year. 

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f42/clear-creek-closed-today-for-tubers-temporarily-48562.html


----------



## Nessy (May 25, 2009)

No lions, tigers, or bears allowed at high water.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

I have provided them with some pretty good text from AW as well as the AHRA and just some common sense things as well. Thanks.... the hypothermia stuff is good Dave, but really in their rainy season it's pretty damn warm, and even at flood the water's pretty toasty compared to around here.

I am originally from Ks, and that's why I have taken an interest in helping with this, but honestly I don't have a clue about directions to the features. My buddy Jason should be chiming in later this evening with some beta for you.

Surprisingly there seems to be a growing core of boaters in Kansas despite their topography and recent dry spell. The best website I have seen for beta is Kansas Whitewater Association, but there are a couple of boater groups on Facebook I could connect you with too...

Saw a couple cool pictures on that Kansas Whitewater page. This one is of a relatively unknown feature called "Chaw Falls" in the Flint Hills. Photo was taken 8/3.... Kansas has had big rain this summer....



The guy from the Rec board that I have been talking with wanted multiple examples he could present to the city. Thanks.


----------



## CBrown (Oct 28, 2004)

Is his a joke? Wichita?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

No joke. Historically they have good rain, this summer has been a contradiction to the recent drought....

Check out the flow graph. For some reason no service will let me upload a gif file to get a code to paste it here.... but Wichita had flows between 500-1000 for a good part of the summer, with half of August in the 10,000 cfs range...

http://nwis.waterdata.usgs.gov/nwis...7144300&begin_date=20130401&end_date=20130905


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Paddle_like_Hell said:


> What the what? My parents live near Wichita and I had no idea this had been built (Thanksgiving just got a lot more promising). Can you direct me to any links that provide more info. (location, beta, flows)?


The boat chute is located at the Lincoln street dam south of downtown Wichita. Any questions you can text me at six 2 zero 2 zero zero 0375. As for thanksgiving probably won't happen this year as heavy rains damaged the retaining wall. This caused need for repairs shutting it down for awhile.


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Paddle_like_Hell said:


> What the what? My parents live near Wichita and I had no idea this had been built (Thanksgiving just got a lot more promising). Can you direct me to any links that provide more info. (location, beta, flows)?





shonuffkayak said:


> The boat chute is located at the Lincoln street dam south of downtown Wichita. Any questions you can text me at six 2 zero 2 zero zero 0375. As for thanksgiving probably won't happen this year as heavy rains damaged the retaining wall. This caused need for repairs shutting it down for awhile.


As for flows it is fairly steady as a dam force's water through the ladder/chute. Always a series of waves and holes at bottom. Higher levels just force holes higher until they lower the dam. That is when nice waves form below the dam and is the funnest time.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Need signage of req'd protection. Most out there won't get the idea of what moving water really will do. Water temps will never be an issue til it is obviously cold. Seen the flooding on Little Ark, mostly this time of year. Wichita is about where it starts to green up, normally gets decent amount of rain. Grew up 20 mi N of Wichita. Great to see it though.


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Where from in KS myers?


----------



## Paddle_like_Hell (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks Myers & Shonuff, I had no idea anyone paddled in KS. Glad to see there is a community. I'll certainly be checking the fish ladder out next time in the area.

My parents live (retired) in Fall River in the Flint Hills. Checked out Fall River Falls once but it didn't really warrant bringing a boat with me.

Had an attorney from Wichita on my last Grand Canyon trip named Bill Cather (Rafter). Great guy. Know him?


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Paddle_like_Hell said:


> Thanks Myers & Shonuff, I had no idea anyone paddled in KS. Glad to see there is a community. I'll certainly be checking the fish ladder out next time in the area.
> 
> My parents live (retired) in Fall River in the Flint Hills. Checked out Fall River Falls once but it didn't really warrant bringing a boat with me.
> 
> Had an attorney from Wichita on my last Grand Canyon trip named Bill Cather (Rafter). Great guy. Know him?


Name sounds familiar...



formerflatlander said:


> Where from in KS myers?


I graduated high school from Pratt, but my family moved around quite a bit while I was growing up. Also lived in Garden City, Hays, Great Bend, and Salina.

I think what Wichita is really looking for is more examples of how they can legally close down the river to certain users at certain flows.... what the cut-off flow should be is still in question. Currently the city can shut down the river to all use once flow hit "flood"...

I like the language from the Golden closure earlier this year, I wonder if any parks put this kind of information out on a sign ahead of time....



PattyNYCO said:


> Water activities prohibited by the order include all single-chambered air inflated devices such as belly boats, inner tubes and single chambered rafts, as well as “body-surfers” and swimming. Violators may be issued a summons for a class 2 petty offense, punishable by a fine of one hundred dollars. These restrictions will be strictly enforced in an effort to minimize the risk to those using the waterway.
> 
> Kayaks, whitewater canoes and multi-chambered professionally guided rafts and river boards are exempt, but are encouraged to observe extreme caution due to the safety concerns surrounding swift moving water and floating debris. All of the above users and occupants must have the use of a Type I, Type III or Type V Coast Guard approved paddling life jacket and a water use designated helmet.
> 
> These temporary water restrictions will remain in effect until further notice.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Actually Wichita has quite a few boaters*

I know as over the years I have boated and continue to boat with many of them.

There is a state wide club Kansas Canoe and Kayak Association that has a good sized membership. Members are all over the state and hold trips all over. 

There are several good play spots around Wichita as the river goes past the town and many paddlers use them.

My bet is most Buzzards would be surprised at the number of boaters here in the flatlands of Kansas and Oklahoma.

go here

https://www.youtube.com/embed/7LMJLB0fDMA

to see a example of what is being built by Scott Shipley and Company in Oklahoma City where they already have a world class flat water racing course, complete with a club house that looks like the big time opera house in Australia.


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the information Okie. I don't suppose you have a picture of the signage around the OK city boathouse/racecourse? I have been talking with the Kansas Canoe and Kayak guys online too, Jim Johnson seems to be a very cool guy who has been around a while... but for some reason there is strife between the individuals working with the rec board who are associated with the Arkansas River Coalition Green Wichita > Organizations > Local Green Organizations > Ark River Coalition and the people who are associated with the Kansas Canoe and Kayak Association Kansas Canoe and Kayaking Association.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*Yup, I know Jim Johnson have boated with him for*

years.

Do not have the inside scoop on the discord if any up there.

But, there are always competing interests between various factions on WW parks. 

I will email a bud down in OKC and see if I can get some photos for you and Jim.


----------



## okieboater (Oct 19, 2004)

*lmyers*

Please check your email. Sent you some information via the Mt Buzz email contact option.

dave


----------



## lmyers (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks Dave. Yeah, I know TJ too. Haven't had the opportunity to boat with him yet, but I know that day is coming.

I appreciate the info.


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

Paddle_like_Hell said:


> Thanks Myers & Shonuff, I had no idea anyone paddled in KS. Glad to see there is a community. I'll certainly be checking the fish ladder out next time in the area.
> 
> My parents live (retired) in Fall River in the Flint Hills. Checked out Fall River Falls once but it didn't really warrant bringing a boat with me.
> 
> Had an attorney from Wichita on my last Grand Canyon trip named Bill Cather (Rafter). Great guy. Know him?


I actually have met Bill Cather. He allowed a group of us to use his property as a put in on the ark in Kansas. Super nice guy.


----------



## chrispy (Apr 6, 2004)

Iowa . I think ceder rapids? Just got a play park too.

"Only the kayakers and fish allowed at high water."


----------



## RoseMarie83 (Oct 9, 2013)

Just saw this post! I moved to Wichita for my job and my house has direct river access from the back yard. Hit me up if anyone is in town and wants to do some slow river kayaking or just hang out


----------



## formerflatlander (Aug 8, 2013)

Above or below the playpark? I have family back there and occasionally make it that way. Also have a mild water Kayak and an IK, so may want to take family and any others interested.


----------



## RoseMarie83 (Oct 9, 2013)

It's above the play park in Riverside right above the 13th street bridge. You can put in at my place and then take out at Gander Mountain. The GM put-in/take-out is right above the Lincoln Street bridge too.


----------



## shonuffkayak (Feb 2, 2011)

formerflatlander said:


> Above or below the playpark? I have family back there and occasionally make it that way. Also have a mild water Kayak and an IK, so may want to take family and any others interested.


Playpark is going to be out of commission for a good while after the summer floods.


----------

